# Option Snowboards?



## legallyillegal

option is on indefinite hiatus (recession didn't help)

they need to cut some fat and get rid of some idiots at the top, and get back to what made their boards work a few years ago (such as getting out of austria and back into the vancouver factory), none of this flinsert bamboo crap


----------



## CalvaryCougar

*a guy who used to work for them*

started his own snowboard company called zion snowboards....check them out
zion snowboards

he talks about option in this article
Zion Snowboards: Local Quality Since 2000 | Grouse Park Sessions


----------



## 604

Unfortunately, Option is no more. The business was run very poorly and for their last season in business they had the factory closed and moved production to Austria and China.

If you are interested in other Vancouver based companies that used to have their boards made at the Option factory check out:

Endeavor Snowboards

zion snowboards


----------



## tuckerchef

I've had nothing but bad experiences with option, I've only had one of their boards and it will be my last. I broke my option board within the first 2 weeks and took it back to the board shop I bought it from. They sent it off for warranty work and they gave me a demo burton custom while I waited. It took 2 weeks to hear back from Option that they agreed they would cover the work under warranty. I waited 3 MONTHS for them to send it back to the board shop. The shop was cool enough to let me pick another board of equal value instead of the option board. That's just my experience with option boards. I have not even looked at them in years. Maybe they got their shit together since who knows?


----------



## chupacabraman

Yeah screw Option - Who cares if there were some solid riders behind the brand... their boards were crap. They never recovered from those years that they had serious sidewall issues. (mid 2000s?)
Endeavor is the new Option - J/K take it easy  Endeavor is way better (but still not many people buy them)


----------



## UNITD

jtl1687 said:


> Anyone have any news on the status of Option Snowboards?
> I have seen some of their designs for their 09/10 models but cannot find stores with them available for purchase.
> 
> Their 09/10 website is also still not up and the last update on their 08/09 site is in march of 2009.
> 
> Have they been bought out or have gone under?


I have an option snowboard. It's the best! It's an amazing ride. It's too short for me now because it's 130cm.


----------



## UNITD

chupacabraman said:


> Yeah screw Option - Who cares if there were some solid riders behind the brand... their boards were crap. They never recovered from those years that they had serious sidewall issues. (mid 2000s?)
> Endeavor is the new Option - J/K take it easy  Endeavor is way better (but still not many people buy them)


I have an option and it works amazing. I was lucky to get a good model. So you are wrong my friend.


----------



## chupacabraman

Holy crap one person had a good one! Throw all the other evidence out the window! Everyone else was lying and I'm wrong! Oh no, lol.


----------



## linvillegorge

Holy zombie thread. Is Option even still around?


----------



## chupacabraman

Not since Ross Rebagliotti (sp?) was a dominant force on the scene


----------



## UNITD

But seriously in all honesty. If I could, and if option was around, I wouldnt buy one. I'd buy a burton. Who cares if everyone has them. They're great


----------



## thegoodword

*Option Was Crap*

I just had a problem with a GNU board and was remembering the crappy customer service I experienced from Option. Their board failed so i sent it in for warranty. They sent it back with a "rider error" letter despite no impact damage. Option was a horrible board.


----------



## 70'sskater

I had a Option F163 I got in 1995 and a FreePlus in 2004 both were very fine boards. Was sorry to see them go. Canadien Co that was popular in Wa State, remember seeing lots of people riding them at Baker, Stevens Pass and Crystal 10-20 yrs ago.


----------

